# Excess Skin



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi I,ve never met a fully grown Viszla so not sure if all the excess skin around Scooby's neck is there for him to grow into or just part of the breeds make up, I can gather up about 2'' , he's seems to be quite a big dog he's 26cm to the withers and at last weigh in was 26.4kg (58lb) he's 11 months next week.

not too concerned about it but am trying to work out how broad he's going to be if he fills it all.

Cheers


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Scooby will fill out his "suit", so no worries. He's going to change a lot physically in the next few months (6-12). All of my males took about 22 months to get their real adult size.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

its just how some vizslas are, lili has it but tobi doesn't :/


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, its nice to know what to expect.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian is almost 8 months. If I grab him at back of the neck and pull up I can get about 3" of skin.
He has lots, but he is short. He needs to get some longer legs or something. 
I'm not worried as I have been told and have read that these guys will stop growing and filling out at 2 yrs of age. 

Now, you wote 26cm's...is that not about 10"... if so, then he's still pretty short, no?


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Woops well spotted Crazy Kian he's 26'' 

Not worried just curious to know what to expect, not many V's near us there's one that goes to the same dog class thats 10mths but he's much shorter and seems smaller boned than scooby

Thanks


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Let's put it this way.
I met up with Lisa and her 10 month old V, Catan... he makes Kian look like a midget Vizsla.

Here is Kian trying to kiss Catan ;D

The other V in the background is Rio (14 months old), he belongs to treetops.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

That is a great shot. I know Tizane is constantly trying to kiss a couple of dogs at our dog park.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

That's my boy Catan. He's never met a dog he didn't love.

Catan seems to be very 'jowly' around the neck. I think this trait varies quite a bit between one V and another. Catan is young and may still grow into it but his father is 3 or 4 years old and still hasn't.


----------

